# Enclosure Sizes



## Jabrak (Jan 27, 2014)

I know Columbians are smaller than Argentines; so what size enclosure would you recommend for a Columbian, or would it be the same as an Argentine's


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 28, 2014)

They are quite a bit smaller but also more active. Best bet is the same as a argentine, 6x3x3 or 8x3x3 or larger of course


----------



## Jabrak (Jan 29, 2014)

Alright, thanks. Also do you know what the exact difference between them is?


----------



## Deac77 (Jan 29, 2014)

Colombian are a smaller and completely different species.

They tend to start out more skittish than argentines but calm just as well. They often eat more insects as hatchlings, and generally do not tolerate cooler temps as well as argentines. Their scales are also different


----------



## Jabrak (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for the info


----------

